# Did the FBI really say "pay up" for ransomware? Here’s what to do...



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> A comment made by an FBI agent at a little-noticed cybersecurity conference in Boston last week is all of a sudden making big headlines, many of them suggesting that the FBI is telling victims of ransomware to "just pay" the ransom.
> 
> The comments by Joseph Bonavolonta, Assistant Special Agent in Charge of the Cyber and Counterintelligence Program in the FBI's Boston office, were first reported by The Security Ledger.
> 
> ...


https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/20...il&utm_term=0_31623bb782-89227c3e2a-455131341


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*FBI’s Advice on Ransomware? Just Pay The Ransom.*



> _In-brief: The nation’s top law enforcement agency is warning companies that they may not be able to get their data back from cyber criminals who use Cryptolocker, Cryptowall and other malware without paying a ransom. _
> 
> The FBI wants companies to know that the Bureau is there for them if they are hacked. But if that hack involves Cryptolocker, Cryptowall or other forms of ransomware, the nation’s top law enforcement agency is warning companies that they may not be able to get their data back without paying a ransom.
> 
> ...


https://securityledger.com/2015/10/fbis-advice-on-cryptolocker-just-pay-the-ransom/


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Paying ransom just encourages more people to take hostages. Unfortunately, companies that are too lazy to back up their perpetuate the scam by paying.


----------

